# The Easter Bunny Is Here - local marketing idea for t-shirt printers



## pshawny (Feb 27, 2008)

Just throwing out an idea for some of you. My local mall is doing the whole get your picture taken with the eater bunny thing this weekend and next weekend. 

I took one of the pictures and made a sample t-shirt and mouse pad for them to show people and they are taking orders for me. I'm not expecting to sell a lot, but about 350-500 people dish out $10 for the picture, so why not $15 for a t-shirt & $12 for a mouse pad too.

Maybe some of you do this already or will now!

=shawn=


----------



## wildpat (Feb 5, 2008)

*Re: The Easter Bunny Is Hear*

Shawn-I've never done it but it sounds like a very good idea. How much do you have to pay the photographer to take the orders ? I can't imagine them doing it for free, Just curious- They might even let you put a few samples in their studio if they made a little on it--Pat


----------



## pshawny (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: The Easter Bunny Is Hear*

They get $3 per item ordered. The people taking the pictures run a 1-hour photo store in the mall. My mom works there, so it was easy for me to get involved with them.


----------



## wildpat (Feb 5, 2008)

*Re: The Easter Bunny Is Hear*

Local independent drug stores are also looking for this sort of thing. You mentioned shirts and mousepads, dont forget the aprons and totebags with pictures on them, great extra add on items for grandmas, and moms like the totebags to take shopping or even as diaper bags. both of those items are not expensive and they sell quite well.--Pat


----------



## kepps2813 (Sep 27, 2007)

*Re: The Easter Bunny Is Hear*

Wow Great ideas from both of you!


----------



## pshawny (Feb 27, 2008)

Well, I didn't get any orders over the weekend. I won't give up though. Maybe I'll get some orders next weekend.


----------



## prometheus (Oct 19, 2006)

How are they supplying you with the pictures?


----------



## pshawny (Feb 27, 2008)

On a cd that I would go and pickup, or email. They would tell customers to pickup the shirt tomorrow at their store.


----------



## mikeinbmore (Aug 6, 2006)

How did things work out? Inquiring minds want to know. I think it would have been a good idea if you could have set up your equipment on the spot and got those impulse sales.


----------



## mikeinbmore (Aug 6, 2006)

How did things work out? Inquiring minds want to know. I think it would have been a good idea if you could have set up your equipment on the spot and got those impulse sales.


----------



## pshawny (Feb 27, 2008)

I didn't end up with any sales. I was told quite a few people said "Oh, you can put pictures on shirts!". That might lead to future sales. It was free advertising, so that helps.

=shawn=


----------

